# Tretlager wechseln



## wesone (19. September 2013)

Hallo,  Möchte bei einem Granite Chief und bei einem Beef Cake fr ( Beides 2011 Modelle ), die Tretlager wechseln.    Was für Lager brauche ich denn dafür ?    Soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe sind BB30 pressfit Lager verbaut ?    Beim Beef Cake ist aktuell eine Saint Kurbel verbaut, passt da ein normales Hollowtech 2 Lager oder brauche ich da irgendwelche zusätzlichen Adapter.    Beim Granite Chief ist aktuell eine Sram x7 Kurbel verbaut welche gegen eine XT Kurbel getaucht werden soll.    Kann ich hier einfach das Sram Lager gegen ein Shimano Hollowtech austauschen um die Kurbel wechseln zu können ?


----------



## underdog (20. September 2013)

wesone schrieb:


> Hallo,  Möchte bei einem Granite Chief und bei einem Beef Cake fr ( Beides 2011 Modelle ), die Tretlager wechseln.    Was für Lager brauche ich denn dafür ?    Soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe sind BB30 pressfit Lager verbaut ?    Beim Beef Cake ist aktuell eine Saint Kurbel verbaut, passt da ein normales Hollowtech 2 Lager oder brauche ich da irgendwelche zusätzlichen Adapter.    Beim Granite Chief ist aktuell eine Sram x7 Kurbel verbaut welche gegen eine XT Kurbel getaucht werden soll.    Kann ich hier einfach das Sram Lager gegen ein Shimano Hollowtech austauschen um die Kurbel wechseln zu können ?



Hi

Wenn du beim Beef Cake eine Saint Kurbel verbaut hast kannst du ist kannst du eigentlich jede Kurbel mit BSA Innenlager verbauen. Also Hollowtech 2 GXP pder E13.

Bei Granite Chief musst du mal schauen ob du das Innenlager von außen erkennen kannst. wenn da eine Plastik Schalle zu erkennen ist ist es PF30 und dann benötigst du um eine Shimano XT Kurbel zu verbauen einen PF30 to BSA Adapter oder eins von vielen Spezial Innenlagern was es aber nicht von Shimano gibt

mfg .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wesone (20. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

Gibt es vielleicht jemand der mir netterweise einen Link mit dem benötigten Lagern posten kann ?

Wie gesagt beim 2011 GC soll statt Sram eine XT Kurbel verbaut werden, dazu benötige ich das passende Tretlager und evtl. einen Adapter falls ich diesen brauchen sollte.

Am 2011 BC soll lediglich das vorhandende Lager gegen ein neues getauscht werden ( Saint Kurbel ).

Auf der Rose HP müssten ja eigentlich die passenden Lager zu finden sein.

Ich kenne mich damit leider überhaupt nicht aus und wäre daher für eure Hilfe sehr dankbar.


----------

